# Am I naive for asking...



## mindgames77

But is there ALWAYS a cost for adoption?


For example, if your little sister tells you she wants you to have her baby (and no this isn't a real situation in my life, just an example)
would you still have to pay for legally adopt? 


I ask because adoption fees for international adoption or adoption threw an agency seems to be pricy (up there with the price of IVF)

But if someone just asked you to raise their child, and you just went to court and signed custody over....?


----------



## sophxx

im not sure how it works over there but in england if you adopt through social services theres no cost or very little from what ive read ( correct me if im wrong) its only when you want to adopt from abroad that it costs. not sure how it works over there x


----------



## aliss

mindgames77 said:


> But is there ALWAYS a cost for adoption?
> 
> 
> For example, if your little sister tells you she wants you to have her baby (and no this isn't a real situation in my life, just an example)
> would you still have to pay for legally adopt?
> 
> 
> I ask because adoption fees for international adoption or adoption threw an agency seems to be pricy (up there with the price of IVF)
> 
> But if someone just asked you to raise their child, and you just went to court and signed custody over....?

Yes, there is always a cost (I'm originally from BC too) but it is because a family lawyer(s) and court process is always required to move forward with & finalize an adoption (even if it is, for example, your little sister). International or even domestic adoption has additional expenses as well.

I believe, in BC, that if it is not a relative adoption (ie a birth mother who is willing to allow you to adopt), it still must be done through one of the licensed agencies. The relative adoptions go directly through court.


----------



## Amber3

where I live such a case would cost you nothing.
My husband and I are currently applying for domestic adoption here. We only have to pay for adoption courses and for a psychologist but these are small expenses. If we went international on the other hand, it would cost A LOT.

It is the same in the European country where I am originally from. Domestic adoption does not cost anything. Neither does family adoptions.
Amber


----------



## addie140910

Where I am living (Kansas) There are children who are free for adoption, It does not cost anything to adopt them, however these children often have severe physical, emotional, or other "disability" I fell in love with a little girl who had downs. I would have loved to adopted her, but we are in the military and moving way too soon. We are pregnant, and hoping to still be able to adopt when we get to korea though. 

The military gives you money back for the adoption costs, as well as money per the first year you have the little one to help with the cost of diapers, clothes, etc. Not that that is a reason to adopt, but it helps you out in getting a little one <3


----------



## nevernormal

I don't know what it's like in Canada -- sorry!

In the U.S. adopting through the foster care system doens't really cost anything, but private adoption usually does as far as my research shows. 

If you already know the person/baby that you are going to adopt though, you could probably just go through a lawyer/the courts instead of going through an agency and paying all of their fees.


----------



## sarah1989

From what I have read in my research, if you go through a public agency (such as FACS or CAS), there won't be any fees. 



adoptionincanada.ca said:

> Public Adoptions
> 
> These adoptions are handled, paid for and regulated by provincial governments. This means that the legal costs and the professional fees of adoption licensees are covered by the government.

I am not sure if this applies to all of Canada, but maybe talk to your local FACS office and see if they have information to help you along in the process :thumbup:

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## pinkneon

sophxx said:


> im not sure how it works over there but in england if you adopt through social services theres no cost or very little from what ive read ( correct me if im wrong) its only when you want to adopt from abroad that it costs. not sure how it works over there x

There are some costs. I'm not 100% sure what they are. The adoptive family will have to appoint a solicitor - which unless they're on a low income they won't usually get legal aid for. I'm not sure but I think there's a cost for making the adoption order ... Social Services only make a placement order which allows them to place a child in an adoptive family's home, but the adoption order can not be made for something like 3 or maybe 4 months after the child has moved in. The adoptive parents apply for the adoption order, and go to court to sign the papers etc


----------

